
California Governor Says Elon Musk Delivered 1k Ventilators - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-24/california-governor-says-elon-musk-delivered-1-000-ventilators
======
robotbikes
So based upon the timeframe it seems likely that he bought them independently
versus manufacturing them at Tesla, but its at least a contribution to the
crisis. I'd be impressed if Tesla was able to manufacture medically sound
ventilators this quick.

~~~
axaxs
Nah, I think these are resells. But I read a post earlier that claimed to be a
machinist doing finishing work on parts for a Tesla ventilator, so I do think
we'll see them soon.

------
boznz
the 1000 people who get ventilators will probably say thank you if nobody here
will.

~~~
me_me_me
I think you are being bit too pessimistic.

Think of him what you want, but no one can criticize donation of medical
equipment (whether its PR move, or sheer goodwill).

1000 extra ventilators is 1000 extra ventilators.

------
jdkee
Why are we letting egomaniacal billionaires set public health policy instead
of experts?

~~~
anoncareer0212
Because the conflation of reselling ventilators with building ventilators
allows him to keep Fremont open [1] even though its county "has seen some of
the biggest increases of cases in the Bay Area." [2] All the while, the CEO is
tweeting that a once in a century epidemic is no biggie. [3][[4] We live in
strange times.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/BradMunchen/status/1242140626524573696?s...](https://twitter.com/BradMunchen/status/1242140626524573696?s=20)
[2] [https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/23/coronavirus-
alameda-c...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/03/23/coronavirus-alameda-
county-reports-first-death-from-covid-19-16-additional-cases/) [3]
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/elon-musk-
space...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/elon-musk-spacex-
employees-car-crash-coronavirus) [4]
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/spacex-
teachers...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/spacex-teachers-
fear-coronavirus-elon-musk)

------
senectus1
his is a personality i love to hate, but the man gets. shit. done.

re-tooling and knocking out these ventilators as quickly as that is nothing
short of astounding.

yeah ok, should have read that article.. (i read one earlier that didnt
mention this): From TFA: The billionaire said in a tweet he helped acquire
1,255 of the machines from China last week and arranged them to be air-shipped
to Los Angeles. He thanked Tesla staff and customs officials in China and Los
Angeles for assistance.

